# test



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2008)

<a href="http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq1v34jJ" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.postimage.org/Pq1v34jJ.jpg" border="0" /></a>
 finally a shot of my "Q"


----------



## white cloud (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey bud I could see your Q and it did look good. You may want to check out and join photo bucket. It makes things a whole lot easier


----------



## ronp (Sep 14, 2008)

You have the best one, you just need to use the right option. Use the top one for bb code. Hope this helps, Ron.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 14, 2008)

rons way works well. and photobucket makes them huge. looks like a bunch of meat. wish i was at every BBQ.


----------

